# Damn I hate Coach....*in a good way*



## user2 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was just looking for a wristlet for a friend and I found this super-duper-mega cute coin purse!!

http://www.coach.com/shop/product_no...egory_id=2  00

But that one is cute too!

http://www.coach.com/shop/product_no...egory_id=2  00


HELP I NEED MONEY!!

Any donations please to my PayPal-address: [email protected]






 *just kidding*


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2005)

the coin purse is adorable =)


----------



## persey (Oct 12, 2005)

Have you tried checking the Coach outlets?


----------



## user2 (Oct 12, 2005)

There is no Coach in Germany not to mention a Coach Outlet!


----------



## persey (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_There is no Coach in Germany not to mention a Coach Outlet!_

 
D'oh!  Of course not.  So sorry!


----------



## user2 (Oct 12, 2005)

But I think it's better that way! Otherwise I had to prostitute myself to afford MAC and Coach!


----------

